# Need to rewire my original 1964 GTO and I'm looking for advice on the best option to



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I used an AMES underhood harness for my '67, and it was identical to the original harness. Plug and play. I think it's made by M&H. The under dash harness is expensive, but also an exact fit from what I've heard. Do it once with the good stuff and you're done forever. It'll last another 45 years. I've heard the Painless kits are good, but they are not an exact match. For me, with wiring, I don't like to fool around with 'close'. Too many headaches. I would check into AMES/M&H.


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

Well that is exactly what I am after. I want to be as close to original as possible yet safe. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

+1 on the Ames harnesses (which are made by M&H) They're high quality parts.

Bear


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

With the exception of the intermediate cable along the floorboard, all my wiring is from American Autowire. Mine is all OEM spec with the exception of the engine harness. I had them modify it to fit my Accell distributor and coil so I wouldn't have to make any cuts what so ever. I highly recommend the quality. The price...well, you get what you pay for it guess.


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

I got every harness required to completely rewire my 65 goat from M&H. Go to their web site and you will not be disappointed. Their harnesses are exact reproductions down to the wire colors and attaching clips and connectors. Everything was 100 percent correct and fit perfectly!!!!!!


----------

